

The Inside Story of How John Carter Was Doomed by Its First Trailer - tanousjm
http://www.vulture.com/2012/03/john-carter-doomed-by-first-trailer.html

======
trafficlight
When I first saw the teaser trailer, I thought this movie looked really
promising. I felt that the trailer hinted at some real depth.

And then the official trailer came out some months later showing all of the
action and CGI. I lost all interest in it because it looked like every other
fantasty/superhero movie out lately.

